# Fractured rib



## widehips71 (Jun 20, 2014)

So I had some x-rays yesterday that confirmed what I had suspected.  Fractured a rib peaking for the meet.  I knew I was hurting something awful for about 3-4 weeks leading up to it but wasn't about to pull out over a little bit of pain.  Well...a lot a bit of pain.  I remember feeling something pop pulling 385 for reps one day and dropped it.  Called it a day and took a few off after that.  Three weeks after the meet now and I'm still hurting pretty bad.  The radiologist asked to see the area in question, took off my shirt and the ping pong ball sized knot protruding from my side was immediately obvious.  He was just like "Oh my god wtf happened to you?"  Said he'd never seen anything like it.  First meet and I've already got my tellin the grandkids how tuff we were compared to them story.  

"Yeahhh I remember when I set a world record deadlifting 1,300 lbs with nine broken ribs in the snow with no shoes on, and all ya'll wanna do is sit around playin yer virtual reality hologram games" - old man voice


Anyways in all seriousness, anyone ever had to deal with this?  I haven't lifted anything in three weeks now and it's killin me.  I mean I'll take as much time as I need to get right, but I'm thinking there's gotta be something I can still do while not compromising the healing process.  Any ideas?


----------



## Big Worm (Jun 20, 2014)

Should have drank your milk. Hgh?


----------



## DF (Jun 20, 2014)

Not much you can do with broken ribs but wait it out.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 20, 2014)

I broke some ribs playing football. Shit sucks. Nothing to do but wait it out.


----------



## Hardpr (Jun 20, 2014)

ribs are the worst. dont cough or sneeze holy jesus


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2014)

I've been dealing with the same thing for 15 days now. I initially hurt it squatting from my belt. Hurt for a few weeks. Nagging pain but not too bad. Didn't know if it was My rib or my lower lat. So two Thursdays ago i was foam rolling over the spot and something popped!!!! Still feels almost the exact same. Has got a tiny bit better since. 

Haven't got an x-ray but something is definitely fukked up. Not as bad as yours wide but I feel your pain. Been lifting like a girl for the past two weeks. Squatted for the first time yesterday and it hurt. Lol


----------



## stonetag (Jun 21, 2014)

Hardpr said:


> ribs are the worst. dont cough or sneeze holy jesus


Damn that is funny you mention that bro, I broke a couple ribs in a high school rodeo and it hurt like a bastard to cough, but the sneeze fuking killed for years afterward. Like mentioned man, not a lot can be done, a little compression wrap helped me some, just take it easy on certain movements.


----------



## Oldebull (Jun 21, 2014)

I advise ACE wrap during the day to add a little support and stability. A lot of docs don't like this, as they feel it limits full breaths and the stale air left at the bottom of your lungs can culture pneomnia. I don't think it is a problem though, if you only wear the wraps while you are active, and take it off in the evenings.
  NSAIDs might help with the pain but will impede the healing process. Aspirin should be fine, but honestly won't do much for pain. If you can get a hold of something stronger, it might be wise to use to get you through your meet. I don't recommend drugs to mask the pain on a daily basis, or in order to numb you up in order to train, but on a limited 'game day' basis, it should be fine. Of course, understand you will hurt the next day.
  Good luck.


----------



## goodfella (Jun 21, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Should have drank your milk. Hgh?



^^This is it right here^^ Hahahahaha!!!!!!!

But seriously, only thing to do is rest and take the time off. It sucks, but it will suck even worse if you do any more harm. HGH is one thing you have in your corner to help speed it up.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 22, 2014)

Oldebull said:


> I advise ACE wrap during the day to add a little support and stability. A lot of docs don't like this, as they feel it limits full breaths and the stale air left at the bottom of your lungs can culture pneomnia. I don't think it is a problem though, if you only wear the wraps while you are active, and take it off in the evenings.
> NSAIDs might help with the pain but will impede the healing process. Aspirin should be fine, but honestly won't do much for pain. If you can get a hold of something stronger, it might be wise to use to get you through your meet. I don't recommend drugs to mask the pain on a daily basis, or in order to numb you up in order to train, but on a limited 'game day' basis, it should be fine. Of course, understand you will hurt the next day.
> Good luck.



Appreciate the thought brother but the meet was 3 weeks ago.  I was like JCVD in Lionheart up in that bitch


----------

